# American Idol 2011 - Finale 5/24/2011



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

We're down to the last 2 shows of 2011 .. The performance show and the results show (tomorrow) .. Last chance to vote.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Latest news - Lauren had lost her voice and got some medical treatment and got it back. 

Best of luck to both.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

scooper said:


> Latest news - Lauren had lost her voice and got some medical treatment and got it back.


WHEW!! I was freaking out when I just read that (I'm at work and can't check Fox...AAGH).

~Alan


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Well - *I* think they're both doing great.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

I just read what Scotty sang...

He was terrible the first time he sang "Xxxx," so he probably wouldn't have to do a lot to improve on the first time... I certainly couldn't imagine him doing it any worse than the first time...

As for "Xxxxx Xxx Xx Xx," I developed a headache from simply trying to imagine what he might sound like doing it... :nono2:


BTW, to machavez00 who I see is reading this thread, happy birthday! 

~Alan


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Umm, why the XXX's?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Umm, why the XXX's?


He doesn't want to spoil it for us left coast folks
BTW Thanks on the BD wishes


----------



## rkr0923 (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm not a Hee Haw fan but I do appreciate a good singer and Lauren just kicked scotty back to N.C. and reality


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Umm, why the XXX's?


Not necessary, but I didn't want to name the songs until after the West Coast showing aired...

If you know what the (cover) songs are, it's not hard to figure out what they are... heck... "Xxxx" isn't hard to figure out with my comment on it even if you don't.

~Alan


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, I watched the show and still can't figure them out.


Never seen spoilers in an air dated thread.

Also, didn't realize what song people sing would be a spoiler.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

DOES ANYBODY have the number to vote for Lauren?!

~Alan


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I was admonished for it last week. AI is on tape out here. (I look at the Wiki page)


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"spartanstew" said:


> Well, I watched the show and still can't figure them out.
> 
> Never seen spoilers in an air dated thread.
> 
> Also, didn't realize what song people sing would be a spoiler.


I don't think west coast has seen it yet. Tape delay.

Sent from my Inspire 4G using DBSTalk


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, I understand that. Probably a bunch of people recorded it to watch tomorrow too. 

I don't open threads about specific episodes until I've actually seen the episode.

Not a big deal, just pointing out spoilers aren't necessary and make it confusing to read.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I think it's OK to talk about this week's show in this week's thread. Left coasters know whether or not to enter the thread.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Well, I watched the show and still can't figure them out.


"Xxxx" is the song from round one. "Xxxxx Xxx Xx Xx" is the song from round TWO.

~Alan


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

LOL, thanks Alan. I figured that much, but while I listened to the songs, I wasn't paying enough attention to know what titles they were.

Fame?

Getting Out Of Oz?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> LOL, thanks Alan. I figured that much, but while I listened to the songs, I wasn't paying enough attention to know what titles they were.
> 
> Fame?
> 
> Getting Out Of Oz?


LOL!!!

As a Country music listener, I know the songs very well... including owning BOTH of them.

~Alan


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I'd probably know them too, but to be honest, Idol is more of a background show for me. I don't pay full attention, but just listen while I work on my laptop.

BTW, I thought Lauren was the better of the two. Didn't like Scotty's first song at all.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> DOES ANYBODY have the number to vote for Lauren?!
> 
> ~Alan


Lauren
1-866-436-5702. 1-866-436-5704. 1-866-436-5706. 1-866-436-5708

Scotty
1-866-436-5701 1-866-436-5703 1-866-436-5705 1-866-436-5707


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

machavez00 said:


> Lauren
> 1-866-436-5702. 1-866-436-5704. 1-866-436-5706. 1-866-436-5708


Much obliged... 

~Alan


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I thought Scotty had it in the bag but Lauren knocked it out of the park at the end. Tough call on who is going to win.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Great show! I agree, Lauren knocked it out of the park.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Scotty's gonna win .. Although I do think both did great .. Time for both of them to start raking in the money.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This has to be the first year where I like both of them equally. Scotty has a great voice and performs well and Lauren is made to sing country and the camera loves her. They will both do well no matter what happens. I would also guess that at some point we will see them release a duet.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> This has to be the first year where I like both of them equally. Scotty has a great voice and performs well and Lauren is made to sing country and the camera loves her. They will both do well no matter what happens. I would also guess that at some point we will see them release a duet.


+1


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Lauren won the night....but it always comes down to the voting...and I bet its very close regardless of who wins.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

VFTW picked Scotty. That sure doesn't help Lauren's chances.

Funny quote off VFTW:
"But tonight's breakout star was Hard Rock Fiddle Dude, who got to play in every single song and got more air-time than the judges."


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

yeah, I noticed him and the steel guitar player were up there a lot.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

In case anyone is wondering ...



Spoiler



*It's Howdy Doody Time!*


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Well....I know at least one of these is an American Icon....uh...Idol.... *


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Per dialidol Scotty will win which is better for Lauren she will do a much better record deal that way without Fox controling it.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Lauren won the night....but it always comes down to the voting...and I bet its very close regardless of who wins.


If Seacrest says it's close, Lauren wins.



waynebtx said:


> Per dialidol Scotty will win which is better for Lauren she will do a much better record deal that way without Fox controling it.


I'm hoping this is the first year it's has the wrong winner. I looked at the Geopredictions and there are less people using DI this year than did in season 4 when it was introduced.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> If Seacrest says it's close, Lauren wins.
> 
> I'm hoping this is the first year it's has the wrong winner.


Dial idol does not measure online votes, ya never know.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

waynebtx said:


> Per dialidol Scotty will win which is better for Lauren she will do a much better record deal that way without Fox controling it.


I thought that too, but it's actually not Fox in control. It's _19 Entertainment_, Simon Fuller's management company. It has first shot at signing any contestant, no matter where they finish, according to this 2010 New York Times article:



> *[19 Entertainment]* can sign a management contract with any contestant it chooses, binding the contestant to pay 15 percent of his earnings, not including those from recording and merchandising contracts, to _19 Entertainment-related_ companies as a manager's fee. The initial contract extends for three years, although _19_ continues to collect a percentage of some of the contestant's earnings for 10 years.


That said, _19 Entertainment_ probably gets the contestants better deals than they'd get on their own. From the same article:



> The winner and those finalists fortunate enough to secure a management contract with 19 Entertainment, a producer of "American Idol," and a record deal, are likely to earn far more than they would if they were independent artists who found their own way to a recording deal.
> 
> "I'm shocked that they give them that much money," said a longtime agent for recording artists who works at a major talent agency here. The agent spoke on the condition of anonymity because she had not seen the contract; portions of the deal were read to her by a reporter.


[_*more*_]


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Dial idol does not measure online votes, ya never know.


This would assume a statistical difference in how folks using other methods vote .. I don't see it. It's a lock.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

The best singer left last week. I could't vote on Doug's Poll anyway... no option given for a "Neither" vote.

I recorded last night's show for my wife. I doubt I'll watch it, but I won't miss the finale ... a lot of good celebrities appear on the finale.

It's also good that I won't have to hear those two finalists sing. _[yeah, right! ]_


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Henry said:


> The best singer left last week. I could't vote on Doug's Poll anyway... no option given for a "Neither" vote.
> 
> I recorded last night's show for my wife. I doubt I'll watch it, but I won't miss the finale ... a lot of good celebrities appear on the finale.
> 
> It's also good that I won't have to hear those two finalists sing. _[yeah, right! ]_


You really should at least listen to Lauren's song. It's pretty good.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I thought both of them did very good last night .. It was no Taylor Hicks .. Although you might be interested to know that the Taylor Hicks Season saw the most number of viewers in the Finale ..



*Season*
|
*Viewers*
|
*Winner*

5|31.78|Taylor Hicks
7|31.66|David Cook
4|28.05|Carrie Underwood
2|25.67|Ruben Studdard
6|25.33|Jordin Sparks
3|25.13|Fantasia Barrino
8|23.82|Kris Allen
9|20.07|Lee DeWyze
10|19.96|Scotty or Lauren
1|18.69|Kelly Clarkson
As a side note, the Season 10 Finale last night was moved to Tuesday so that tonight's Final Results Show will be in the 2010-2011 TV Season. In addition to the fact that some folks completely stopped watching after the loss of James & Haley, the change in night likely was forgotten by a number of folks who would have otherwise watched if it were on the regular night.

Season 10 on the whole beat Season 9 and in the 18-49 demo, American Idol destroyed everyone else. This show likely has a few more years left in the tank.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> You really should at least listen to Lauren's song. It's pretty good.


If you're recommending it, I'll give it a listen. I like Lauren.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I have a problem with the judges this season (sans _Steve_). _Haley_ was criticised for yelling portions of her rendition of _"The Earth Song"._ Isn't it strange that when you download _Michael's_ version of the same song from _Amazon_ and listen to it, _Michael_ too yells the very same lyrics, and in the very same places _Haley_ did?

While it is clear to me that _Haley_ was being faithful to the original delivery, all it got her from these judges was criticism enough to get her voted off.

I question the qualifications of these clueless judges. And if they are not "clueless", then they certainly appeared to have an agenda.

I'm going to go and listen to Lauren's song now...


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Before I make my comments about last night's show, I wanted to look back a bit.

Coming into the top 13, I just KNEW it was going to be a "GIRLS" year, because I felt the talent was so stacked on the "GIRLS" side compared to the "GUYS" side this year.

Tim Halperin was an early favorite of mine on the "GUYS" side, but he didn't make it to the Top 13 due to a weak performance in the week in which people voted, and Jordan Dorsey had potential, but between his attitude during Hollywood week, and his amateur performance during the week in which people voted, got him kicked off.

Of the "GUYS" that did make it, Paul very quickly started to disappoint me, and Scotty (whose performances of Josh Turner songs had previously impressed me) quickly showed that he's a "One Trick Pony" with little talent outside of doing a great Josh Turner impersonation. On the plus side, James, who previously rubbed me the wrong way, and did little to impress me with his singing, started to do the opposite.

Kendra Chantelle was someone who I paid little attention to until her "Blackbird" duet with Paul, but I was disappointed to see her leave so soon, as I think she had a lot of potential.

Of the "GIRLS" that made it, I had a lot of favorites. Pia, Lauren, Karen, Ashton, Thia, and I even liked Haley and Naima. Unfortunately, many of them were kicked off WAY too soon.

Naima failed to reach the potential on the big stage that she showed with her performance that got her picked as a "Wild Card," and Haley (somewhat like Lauren) took a while to truly show her "chops."


Upon going into the Top 13 shows, Pia was my favorite to win... once she got kicked off, I wanted James to win it (with Lauren in the Top 2). If you had told me that Scotty, someone who, more often that not, makes me want to hit the mute button on the TV would make it to the Top 2 (much less win the competition) was an INSANE notion contemplated only in the fevered dreams of madmen... or Doug (  )... whose theory I dismissed for weeks.



NOW... I'll work on posting my thoughts on last night.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

*ROUND 1:*

*SCOTTY - "Gone":* Whenever I hear this Montgomery Gentry song, I start the head-banging and air guitar... it's impulsive, but whenever I hear Scotty sing it, my impulse is to hit the mute button. However, I don't think it's his voice (or lack of one) that bothers me on this song like it does on so many of his other songs, but rather that it comes off as completely "phony." I've often compared Scotty to a drunken frat boy at a karaoke bar... and this song is a decent example of that. In his defense, I will say that Scotty did do a better job of the song this time around...

*LAUREN - "Flat On The Floor":* A good job... not great. Some parts were better than her first performance, but others suffered due to her voice issues earlier in the day.

*ROUND 2:*

*SCOTTY - "Check Yes Or No":* Well, he didn't butcher it like he did George Strait's "I Cross My Heart" earlier this season, and it was a good song choice, as I'm sure the teeny-boppers and tweens will love the cuteness of this song. As for me? Well, I didn't hate it per se, but I'll be happy if I never hear it again... 

*LAUREN - "Maybe It Was Memphis":* Interesting song choice from Carrie... "Maybe It Was Memphis" is one of Pam Tillis' most known songs, and though I'm not sure Lauren emotionally connected to the song in the way that Pam did, I thought she did a great job. On a side note, as someone who saw Pam Tillis in concert 15-17 years ago and heard her sing this song live, I'd much rather have been at the Nokia Theater and heard Lauren sing it...

*ROUND 3:*

*SCOTTY - "I Love You This Big":* CRAP!! I'm going to have to boycott Country radio for months now, won't I?! 

*LAUREN - "Like My Mother Does":* WOW!!! A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!! I've already purchased this on iTunes... LOL!!!  It's amazing what actual talent can do...

~Alan


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> If you had told me that Scotty, someone who, more often that not, makes me want to hit the mute button on the TV would make it to the Top 2 (much less win the competition) was an INSANE notion contemplated only in the fevered dreams of madmen... or Doug (  )... whose theory I dismissed for weeks.


Don't get me wrong here .. While I don't despise Scotty like some people here, He's not at all my personal favorite. I thought Robbie deserved to be in the top 13 and short of his last week, should have been in instead of Stefano. I enjoyed almost everything that James did, but even he laid and egg in the duet with Jacob. As the weeks narrowed down I was torn over whether I wanted James or Haley to win .. Neither are there now .. Still, that being said, it was very clear to me very early on that Scotty had what it takes to get votes.

This season, to me, has been the most one-sided in terms of votes. It's been Scotty and everyone else since almost the very beginning. Like him or not, he's got a following. I expect him to do very well in the recording industry too .. Carrie Underwood good? Maybe, but I think the Jury is still out on taking it that far (although I'm sure many here will use terms like "No Way!" :lol.

I did think James would make it to the final so I missed on that one. That being said, I still think that James' eye twitch is what kept him from getting more votes. He's not perfect either, but look at what happened to perfect singer Pia .. It's not about who sings the best .. It's about who is the most entertaining. Scotty entertains ...

I've been thoroughly entertained the entire season. I think my favorite of the year is this one:


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Ah, your just saying that because she's a fellow "Peach"

She's been one of my favorites. I wanted Thia to get farther, but she seemed to timid.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I wanted Thia to go farther too .. She lives in the next town over.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Alan Gordon said:


> *LAUREN - "Like My Mother Does":* WOW!!! A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!! I've already purchased this on iTunes... LOL!!!  It's amazing what actual talent can do...


Didn't know it was already on there. Just downloaded my copy as well.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Don't get me wrong here .. While I don't despise Scotty like some people here, He's not at all my personal favorite.


For the record... I don't despise Scotty. I think he's probably a "good guy." I just don't think he can sing...

Sure, I've made a few cracks at him over the course of the season, but to me, it's the fact that I'd rather listen to two cats in heat go at it than listen to Scotty sing, an insult to the talented contestants they've had this year.

I may make fun of Taylor Hicks, but to be honest, I have some of his pre-Idol (I believe) recordings, and some of it's pretty darn good. While I don't think he should have won (or gone as far as he did), I actually enjoyed some of Taylor's performances, and find him to be CONSIDERABLY more talented than Scotty.



Doug Brott said:


> I thought Robbie deserved to be in the top 13 and short of his last week, should have been in instead of Stefano.


I probably would have put Robbie in place of Stefano, but I would have put Stefano in before Scotty or Jacob. I probably would have put Tim in before Robbie though...



Doug Brott said:


> It's not about who sings the best .. It's about who is the most entertaining. Scotty entertains ...


Making fun of the way he holds his microphone has been entertaining... but I honestly have yet to be that entertained by Scotty when he's singing. I'm usually in too much in pain to be entertained...



Doug Brott said:


> I've been thoroughly entertained the entire season. I think my favorite of the year is this one:


I'm not sure it's my FAVORITE, but definately ONE of my favorites. 

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

machavez00 said:


> Ah, your just saying that because she's a fellow "Peach"


Nope...

I may have grown up in Georgia (I was born in TN), but I'm not exactly sentimental about it. That's not to say that there aren't things I like about the state, but if given a choice, it probably wouldn't be where I live.

That's also not to say that I'm not proud of the fact that Lauren is from here (and lives just down the road from the state I was born in... or the similarity in our initials... or even the fact that a relative of mine KNOWS Lauren and her family), but that it's something of a moot point when it comes to my personal feelings.

On the topic though, apparently Ashthon is from Georgia as well... Valdosta, which is only a couple of hours from me.

No... what I like about Lauren is that she's EXTREMELY talented. I think Pia and James deserved the AI title more than Lauren, because I don't think Lauren has reached her potential as much as Pia or James, but I think Lauren will do VERY well as an artist... and since Pia and James are no longer an option, and Lauren makes Scotty look like... well, look like Howdy Doody singing a song (no offense to Howdy who was a much stronger singer than Scotty).

I was happy with the results of "Dancing With The Stars" this season, and though I'm hopeful that tonight will be the same, I expect otherwise. Still, I know several people who haven't been voting this year who called in last night to vote for Lauren, so the troops have been rallied, and we will have put up a good fight against the legion of tween and teenage girls voting for Scotty.

~Alan


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Scotty is my pick


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

is it just me, or is the result show about as good as your local school's talent show? WOWWW - this is BAAAD.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

That skit they just did with James, Casey and Pia was pretty funny.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *Well....I know at least one of these is an American Icon....uh...Idol.... *


Might be the second Howdy Doody to win. Although nowhere near the voice of Clay.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

And Clay lost the Finale to Ruben ...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh, yeah, I always forget about Ruben (as has most of America).


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Clay barely outsold Ruben. 4.9 million (5 albums) to 2.5 million (4 albums) sold.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

you're being facetious?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> you're being facetious?


Kinda...both are non existent much like all but 2 or 3 contestants.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

True, but Clay was also on Broadway and has done some TV work. I don't think I've heard Ruben's name since the night he won.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> True, but Clay was also on Broadway and has done some TV work. I don't think I've heard Ruben's name since the night he won.


Ruben was popular among Gospel singers.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Doug got it right.*

*It's Howdy Doody Time!*


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Lauren took it like a champ. Good luck to all of them. I think more than a few will get contracts.


----------



## vankai (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> Ruben was popular among Gospel singers.


And I'm the most popular guy on the second floor of a TownePlace Suites in Cleveland right now. WooHoo.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I want some duets from Scotty and Lauren.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Chris Blount said:


> This has to be the first year where I like both of them equally. Scotty has a great voice and performs well and Lauren is made to sing country and the camera loves her. They will both do well no matter what happens. I would also guess that at some point we will see them release a duet.


Yes, I'll admit they were both very good. I still wanted Hailey... :grin:


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> is it just me, or is the result show about as good as your local school's talent show? WOWWW - this is BAAAD.


Yeah does it really need to be two hours? And why not announce the winner a little earlier so they can talk to them afterward for while?

I really wish James would have sang with Steven.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Good show tonight. Congrats to Scotty.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

machavez00 said:


> I want some duets from Scotty and Lauren.


Supposedly there are already "informal" plans to do just that on Scotty's first record...at least that's what the local Fox station reported last night.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

The New York Times's Alessandra Stanley thinks _Idol _is "indestructible".



> He was a little bit country; she was a little bit country.
> 
> Scotty McCreery, the 17-year-old from Garner, N.C., won, but the real competition wasn't between him and fellow Southerner Lauren Alaina, 16, of Rossville, Ga. All along, the contest was between "American Idol" past and "American Idol" present. It turned out that even after 10 seasons, with fewer frills and a different cast of judges, the ratings soared. "American Idol" is indestructible. [*more*]


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

vankai said:


>


You're not the only one who noticed.  From that same article I referenced in the previous post:



> Ms. Alaina brought some sass and swagger to her songs, but Mr. McCreery, with his sweet Alfred E. Neuman face and uncannily deep voice, was a throwback to an earlier generation of country stars like Mel Tillis.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Imagine if Scotty had kissed his Church of Satan upside-down cross instead of the one he wears. How many votes would he have gotten?

This sets a new bar for next year's show: Kiss Jennifer, _Christian_ crosses, and the butts of any mass-acceptance pop culture totems or icons possible. Singing optional.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah, this season - for all its early successes - really sucked. I suppose the fresh new judging-faces had something to do with it, but it soon turned into just another blah season on a show that's getting long in the tooth. 

The real good singers continued to leave early as the so-so singers found themselves entrenched and eventually crowned.

If JLo is a judge next season, I'll probably miss it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Henry said:


> If JLo is a judge next season, I'll probably miss it.


Different strokes, I guess. If it was up to me, of the three, J.Lo is the only judge I'd bring back!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

While us old-timers may be getting tired of the show (I'm not), Season 10 overall did quite well.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Steve said:


> Different strokes, I guess. If it was up to me, of the three, J.Lo is the only judge I'd bring back!


Yeah, I would say the same under different circumstances. 

Her biggest sin (to me) was that she would take out her favoritism by attacking another contestant's song choice or delivery. An American Idol judge can influense the vote considerably, and _Haley's_ vote count suffered from it.

Actually I'd rather see her and _Randy_ go. _Steve_ would remain simply because he had the courage to argue with _Randy_ and _JLo_ when those two came up with drivel in the guise of criticism.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I didn't think it was the greatest season but I still enjoyed it. The top two are the ones I wanted at the top. I didn't like Haley and obviously I wasn't the only one.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> While us old-timers may be getting tired of the show (I'm not), Season 10 overall did quite well.


I guess it remains to be seen whether Scotty is a 15-minute wonder like Mr. Hicks or a true performer like Ms. Underwood.

Either way, I'd bet you're saying that because you guessed right.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I wanted James to win .. I simply resigned myself to picking who I thought would win. It was very clear to me very early on and while I wasn't smitten, it was hard not to see that a lot of people were in love with Scotty (regardless of singing). The fact that he did at least OK singing only helped him. I also thought that a number of his songs were done very well.

Since American Idol is traditionally more pop than country, the audience wasn't necessarily biased by the cookie cutter country singers that Scotty has been compared to.

Will he be more successful than Taylor Hicks? No question in my mind .. 

Will he be as successful as Carrie Underwood? Maybe, but I'd put money on "no."


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> I didn't think it was the greatest season but I still enjoyed it. The top two are the ones I wanted at the top. I didn't like Haley and obviously I wasn't the only one.


Wasn't crazy about Haley either, but I did enjoy her duet with Tony Bennett during the finale.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> I didn't think it was the greatest season but I still enjoyed it. The top two are the ones I wanted at the top. I didn't like Haley and obviously I wasn't the only one.


I enjoyed it, too, _Chris_ ... until _Pia_ was sent packing.

_Pia_ and _Haley_ were the best overall singers, hands down.

_Lauren_ and _Scotty_ were the best "Country" singers they had, although IMHO, _Naima_ and _Casey_ were better albeit non-Country.

Except for the judging panel, it was one of those years where change was touted, but not really noticeable in its outcome. I guess I had better come to grips with ratings being the force behind the show. Not talent, not musicality and not performance skills. Instead it was manipulation, drama and a little coaxing.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I would like the top 24 to go back to eliminating 4 a week (2+2) instead of the 12 they did this year.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> I would like the top 24 to go back to eliminating 4 a week (2+2) instead of the 12 they did this year.


+1

I would also welcome a much-needed change in the voting rules; 
such as:

1. Less number of votes per person and, ...

2. ... giving the judges a percentage of the vote.

-or-​
3. Allow the judges to select the loser for the week out of the three selected by the public vote until the final two or three of the season (a la SYTYCD).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The only suggestion I've ever heard that I think might be helpful is for the Judges to pick the loser from the bottom 3. It would be more power than "the save" but wouldn't be enough to topple a runaway winner like Scotty.

The concern is when do you stop and make it America's vote again?

Another thought would be to vote for the worst .. Thee with the most votes gets canned. It would at least force the teenie boppers to vote across many people when they want a particular winner.

Either way, I think it's all irrelevant in the end. If it's not this problem, it will be another problem.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Henry said:


> Allow the judges to select the loser for the week out of the three selected by the public vote until the final two or three of the season (a la SYTYCD).


I like that idea too. It negates the "Vote for the worst" shenanigans, because the real "worst" singer is usually in the public's bottom three, but not always the lowest vote-getter.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

It was an interesting season for unexpected reasons:

We got much more professional, frankly better singers and performers than previous years.

Trouble was, that was also the problem: There was so much slickness and pro "show-biz" going on that the original charm and funkiness of the old "Amateur Hour" show was lost. We went from karaoke to lounge acts to Glee. And suffered in the evolution.

Part of the problem was allowing the singers to stay smack dab in their genre comfort zones all season. That's never happened before, and it produced spawns of yawns.

They need to get back to the obstacle course for these aspiring stars. There was no challenge this year, just go out and sing another soundalike slick comfy tune just like last week. Scotty's tunes all ran together in my head, it sounded like one long drone of a ******* rant that ran on and on for 9 weeks. Make guys like him work for it, don't just let him do the same song every week.

There's actually a lot they can improve on next year. Like let a real producer on the judging panel, someone like Jimmy. THEN you'd get past this endless pandering lovefest from those softballing jellyfish--especially appalling after the public voting started: love, love and more gushing, sickening love for the singers. What a load of trash. Crying out for Simon's wit and honesty.

And for the love of dog, make them sing some actual popular contempo genres: hip-hop, alt/rock, dance beat (JLO/Ke$ha/GaGa), folk/pop (Alison Krause/Shaun Colvin). GET RELEVANT!

I frankly am so glad to see these rather odd, quirky yet sadly derivative and plasticky MOR lounge singers begone. Just a strange mix of tense and manic and Glee. Yuck. Next year has GOT to be a lot more interesting performer-wise. But their format has to promote a more interesting crowd of talents.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> [...] The concern is when do you stop and make it America's vote again? [...]


If you follow the SYTYCD example, you stop letting the judges pick the loser when either 2 or 3 contestants are left. The fact that Nigel is back in the show should make for an easy fix.

But if ratings are the name-of-the-game - as I'm sure they are - change is destined to come slowly.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> It was an interesting season for unexpected reasons:
> 
> We got much more professional, frankly better singers and performers than previous years.
> 
> ...


I think the biggest bang came from the sheer number of good singers that the program attracted this season - and I agree with you that the plethora of good singers sorta ruined the "Amateur Hour" feel some where looking for. I really wasn't, so that was not one of my metrics.

I don't know what putting _Jimmy_ on the judging panel will accomplish. He would be outnumbered in every case by either the other two judges (assuming a 3-judge panel) or possibly even more (like back to a 4-judge panel).

Letting the contestants pick songs within their comfort zones is the reason the winner and runner-up were who they were. I didn't care for the inevitable predictability. I agree that they should be forced to venture out a bit.

I'm undecided about modernizing the song selections. Contemporary hits are great for the young viewers but do little for the older viewers. I agree that it would make the show more "relevant" but it would also limit the song selections. I'm on the fence with this one.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Steve said:


> I like that idea too. It negates the "Vote for the worst" shenanigans, because the real "worst" singer is usually in the public's bottom three, but not always the lowest vote-getter.


I still think the voting should be for the person that should be voted off (worst), not the favorite.

This would reduce many of the "wrong person being voted off" situations.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I still think the voting should be for the person that should be voted off (worst), not the favorite.
> 
> This would reduce many of the "wrong person being voted off" situations.


It would, but couldn't that result in someone getting voted off just because they had a bad night?

I guess you could justifiably argue that _should _be the case, but I personally think _Idol's _a marathon, not a sprint. Just me, tho.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Steve said:


> It would, but couldn't that result in someone getting voted off just because they had a bad night?
> 
> I guess you could justifiably argue that _should _be the case, but I personally think _Idol's _a marathon, not a sprint. Just me, tho.


Perhaps, but most that follow Idol (who are usually the ones doing the voting) would vote for the weakest overall, IMO, not necessarily just that night.

Of course, it wouldn't be perfect. Fans of one singer might try and vote off someone they think is a bigger threat, but I think that would be rare as the votes would often be dispersed.

Lets say a group of people think the singers are in this order:

A, B, C

Another group thinks

C, B, A

And another, smaller group thinks

B, C, A

In that scenario, B would probably be voted off even though nobody thought they were the worst of the lot (first or second according to everyone). That's, of course, a simplification, but I think that happens quite often on Idol. If they were to vote for their worst in that same scenario, A would probably get the boot.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm not sure the voting public would want to vote for the weakest player. A person prefers you know _who they like_, versus _who they don't like_. IMO, SYTYCD has the best voting method that AI should adopt. Besides, _Nigel_ is a Producer on both programs. I'm frankly surprised he hasn't changed the sytem at AI already. But I've got a feeling they'll do something before season 11 gets started.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Simon as non-sycophantic odd man out worked great. He didn't leave because it wasn't working, he left to make more money. Adding a real producer would benefit things enormously.

Something has to change to fix this endless butt-kissing after the "judges" become non-judges and entirely irrelevant. That's one dynamic that does not work. The judges literally run out of glowing, sappy praise lines and start repeating them week after week. Good god, stick a sock in it you pandering pinheads.

When the public voting starts, give the judging panel a new backstage role similar to how "The Voice" has teams. Let them coach, help with song picks, whatever. Just get them out of their cushy seats and make them DO something for once.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Geee... I thought Idol was over several weeks ago.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> [1.] Simon as non-sycophantic odd man out worked great. He didn't leave because it wasn't working, he left to make more money. Adding a real producer would benefit things enormously.
> 
> [2.] Something has to change to fix this endless butt-kissing after the "judges" become non-judges and entirely irrelevant. That's one dynamic that does not work. The judges literally run out of glowing, sappy praise lines and start repeating them week after week. Good god, stick a sock in it you pandering pinheads.
> 
> [3.] When the public voting starts, give the judging panel a new backstage role similar to how "The Voice" has teams. Let them coach, help with song picks, whatever. Just get them out of their cushy seats and make them DO something for once.


[1.] _Simon_ has never produced or executive produced on _American Idol._ Were you insinuating that he had? _Nigel Lythgoe_ came back to the show this season after an absence of some time. I think he's a great producer, as proven by the success of SYTYCD, but he's just one voice amongst the clatter of a sea-full of shark-jumping would-be's.

[2.] After a while things the judges say become part of the American lexicon. Like it or not, _"in it to win it", "dawg", and "it's a beautiful thing..." _will be repeated ad-nauseam.

[3.] Your backstage idea might work ... if the judges were so qualified. IMHO, I don't trust any of them to recognize, much less guide, the talents of others. Well, maybe _Steven_.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

_Simon has never produced or executive produced on American Idol.

*"Simon Phillip Cowell (born 7 October 1959) is a British music executive, television producer and entrepreneur."
* I'll have some of whatever you're smokin.

[2.] After a while things the judges say become part of the American lexicon. Like it or not, "in it to win it", "dawg", and "it's a beautiful thing..." will be repeated ad-nauseam.

*After a while these inarticulate bootlickers run out of hollow, redundant gushes.*

[3.] Your backstage idea might work ... if the judges were so qualified. IMHO, I don't trust any of them to recognize, much less guide, the talents of others. Well, maybe Steven.[/QUOTE]

*Actually I agree, that's why they need real record producers on the panel. Not these smarmy, ingratiating unemployed cheeseheads.*_


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Simon a producer .. Yes ..

Simon a producer of American Idol .. No ..

Why do you think the started X-Factor and America's Got Talent (Britain's Got Talent to start)? The truth of the matter is that Simon wanted to step behind the camera rather than be in front of it. Go find his Interview with Piers Morgan and he'll tell you as much. Heck, he even said he likes the new changes @ American Idol although it's fair to take that with a grain of salt since Fox is also paying him for X-Factor.

Oh, the mere suggestion that "he wanted more money" is absurd. $100 Million per year to judge a freaking talent show? Jeez, talk about easy money. If Simon were in it JUST for the money then why walk away?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> _Simon has never produced or executive produced on American Idol._
> 
> _*"Simon Phillip Cowell (born 7 October 1959) is a British music executive, television producer and entrepreneur."*_
> _I'll have some of whatever you're smokin._
> ...


_

Sorry, but you can't have some of what I'm smoking. 

A lot of people confuse Simon Cowell for Simon Fuller (Fuller indeed produces American Idol). Perhaps you did, too, or I misinterpreted your original post. At any rate, see for yourself...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Idol_


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Simon makes multiples of what he was making as a judge by developing and owning a major piece of new shows. Sure money was a motive.

Nobody was ever talking about anybody producing American Idol the show. We were talking about Jimmy, i.e. MUSIC producers. That's what AI needs more of.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> _Simon has never produced or executive produced on American Idol.
> 
> *"Simon Phillip Cowell (born 7 October 1959) is a British music executive, television producer and entrepreneur."
> * I'll have some of whatever you're smokin._


_



Maruuk said:



Nobody was ever talking about anybody producing American Idol the show. We were talking about Jimmy, i.e. MUSIC producers. That's what AI needs more of.

Click to expand...

OK .. but there was a very, very heavy dose of implication in your "what are you smoking?" comment._


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

It's a stock chatroom response when somebody comes up with something completely out of left field irrelevant to the discussion.

At any rate, Fox will probably just hold the status quo next year content-wise, but at least we'll see new blood. I just found this year's final 13 or so to be incredibly depressing and devoid of freshness and inspired musical notions. Very slick and professional of course, but very predictable and safe. Even Casey became predictable and grating. Both he and Haley had that forced, ersatz "blues" growl trying to sound funky. Brutal.

I'm actually looking forward to a whole new fresh crop of talent. Can't possibly be as stultifying as this year. Less NASCAR, more Sheryl Crow/Gaga. Less Glee, more SXSW!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

For the record, I said "..._or I misinterpreted your original post."_

I don't like having to be on the defensive with each response I make. You could have said that I misunderstood your post, in wich case I would have quickly apologized and moved on.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

With some sadness, I can say that it's extraordinarily unlikely that I'll give _Idol_ a third try next season. This past season was better, yes. There were even some songs I liked. But... the lack of judging got to me, and really I just don't connect with the 15-30 year old generation. I'm going to give _X Factor_ a try, with the understanding that it's largely supplanted _Idol_ in other countries. I'm hoping to like it a lot more.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I've taken to skimming/speedwatching it to hunt for any gems. But I may end up in your camp quickly if they don't get their act together. 

Just don't stop those killer Mad Men analyses! (though it looks like we'll have to wait for Spring 2012 for them!)

Man, these series that casually take these 18-24 month sabbaticals--don't they realize they're pitching half their loyal audience into the hopper? By the time the show comes back, you can't even remember the characters' names!


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

For those who are interested, Scott CD did quite well for it's first week.

'Idol's' Scotty McCreery Makes History at No. 1 on Billboard 200



> American Idol" winner Scotty McCreery makes history as his debut album, "Clear as Day," bows at No. 1 on the Billboard 200 chart with 197,000 sold, according to Nielsen SoundScan.
> 
> McCreery is the first country act to debut at No. 1 with their first studio album, and at 18-years old, the youngest man to open at the top of the chart with their debut release.
> 
> Previously, the youngest male to bow at No. 1 with their premiere album was Omarion, who was 20 when "O" started at No. 1 in 2005.


Laurens's CD was released 10/11 We'll see how her first week sales are.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> For those who are interested, Scott CD did quite well for it's first week.
> 
> 'Idol's' Scotty McCreery Makes History at No. 1 on Billboard 200
> 
> ...


Quite well? Maybe for a debut country album. Some not so great AI alums had better 1st week numbers... Ruben - 417,000 David Cook - 280,000 :lol:


----------

